# Few pics from the last week " Holden Roofing Pasture" Nunley Chittim Ranch



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few pics Ill post some more later ... Hope everyone was blessed with a great and safe season !!!! Brett :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

couple more


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

couple more


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

*niiiiiiiiccccceeee!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!!! Great pics, bro. Looking forward to next season.

Brandon


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*wow, one of these days...*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Super nice


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think i've seen some of those deer pictures!!! but was sworen to secrecy can i show them now??


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

not what i needed with the season over and it being only 7:15am this morning! 

deer ****, gotta love it!

that double drop is what dreams are made of, thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bucks*

Wow, you have far better restraint than I have.
Great bucks, you guys are doing something right.
BB


----------



## dalaka (Jun 25, 2009)

unfreakinbelievable! Nicknames popped into my head as I was looking at the various pics.....Double Wide....Duece (double drop tine)...three stooges.....High Life....

You guys do a great job. Congrats on such a sucessful program!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great photos, some of us only can dream of seeing the big one!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man that third buck down with the split G-2's looks like he needs some dentures...Does he come to the feeder using a walker?? LOL


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I really that high rack guy.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Great Bucks & Cool Pics!!....I am assuming, that "The Lady of the House", never connected with her Buck, right?*

*..Mark*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Man that third buck down with the split G-2's looks like he needs some dentures...Does he come to the feeder using a walker?? LOL


 Great call my brother ... We figure that buck is a 10 year old maybe 11... We have watched him for 7 years and this was his best horns ever... 7 years ago that buck was a 150 and we had him at 3 or 4 yrs then... Prob should have nailed him this year but I guess we will see what he does one more year he is in great shape last week and look forward to seeing if he falls or blows up next season ...... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> *Great Bucks & Cool Pics!!....I am assuming, that "The Lady of the House", never connected with her Buck, right?*
> 
> *..Mark*


 No Sr she didn't get one this year hwell:... Monica hunted 19 days and saw some really nice bucks but nothing of age... My daughter hunted 12 days and nothing either..... I was very proud of both of them they both brought in videos of some really nice bucks but not of age...hwell:... Next year should be great for both of them they past some munsters :mpd:... All the other lease members got there deer some I havn't posted yet.. So the only hunters this year that didn't pull the trigger where my wife and daughter... It was a great season for the guys though LOL :slimer:... Brett


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Heaven on Earth


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

deerdude2000 said:


> I think i've seen some of those deer pictures!!! but was sworen to secrecy can i show them now??


  Didn't know that was you my brother LOL... I sent you some pics of deer in another pasture just don't want those up :headknock all these pics are from the safe area of the ranch in the back LOL.... Give me a ring my brother 
and lets grab your brother and go catch a swordfish .........


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dalaka said:


> unfreakinbelievable! Nicknames popped into my head as I was looking at the various pics.....Double Wide....Duece (double drop tine)...three stooges.....High Life....
> 
> You guys do a great job. Congrats on such a sucessful program!


Thats funny !!!! Thanks ...... Brett


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

So in the last pic did they all hop in the truck for a ride to the feeder?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of more pics.. I don't have my SD card with me ill post some more later....The last pic is of some of the some of the camp bucks.... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> So in the last pic did they all hop in the truck for a ride to the feeder?


 One of the coolest things about the ranch is camp.... The deer in camp get used to us being around thats for sure .... Great people, great food, and great bucks in camp make for a great season even if your not lucky enough to find the monster you are looking for ....


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh no doubt those are some great deer. Just thought it was funny with the deer and the truck all at the feeder lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> Oh no doubt those are some great deer. Just thought it was funny with the deer and the truck all at the feeder lol


 Yes sir.... I think those deer at camp would walk through down town Houston for a bite of corn LOL... Brett


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i almost hate opening your threads, especially when there's pictures involved. :cheers:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Dang. How can you stand it? nice.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I would hate to be an average set of horns buck trying to find a mate on your ranch. LMAO Just think how many arse whippings them smaller bucks get in a normal season... LOL

Great pics.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I would hate to be an average set of horns buck trying to find a mate on your ranch. LMAO Just think how many arse whippings them smaller bucks get in a normal season... LOL
> 
> Great pics.. thanks for sharing.


Yes sr there are some fights thats for sure... Here is one of my favorite pics this is a buck we have watched for years .... Ill post more from the season Dotcom and I had a blast with the new cameras... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a cool young buck I think will make a really nice deer one day...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

looks like the genes from that big tall 8 that young hunter took this season, no?



broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool young buck I think will make a really nice deer one day...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

MAN ALIVE.. woooo weeeee. I think my pants got a little wet..... :redface:


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Brett you have way too much time on your hands. But you do know how to manage a monster ranch.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a cool one...


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Cartoooon!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Heres another cool one...


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Awsome pics as usual, has the oil business affected you lease yet.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

uncle dave said:


> Awsome pics as usual, has the oil business affected you lease yet.


 We are out of all that mess thank goodness... We have less traffic than ever and no projection of any more or less than the past... All of that stuff is hitting above us about 25 miles ... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Look at this old sucker  He was taken on a management hunt.... We have watched this buck for 8 years and figured him 11 years old... This was his best year and scored around 155 his bases were 6"s..... Brett


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

*feed*

You guys are real impressive, how much protein do you feed per 1000 acres and how many total bucks/does do you take per 1000 acres?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DVM97 said:


> You guys are real impressive, how much protein do you feed per 1000 acres and how many total bucks/does do you take per 1000 acres?


We just judge the deer year by year on how many we take... We don't have a biologist so we still get to manage our own way right or wrong :spineyes:.... We feed alot more feed in the center of the ranch to try to keep the deer from crossing the fence best we can... We are feeding an average of 500,000 lbs a year I guess, of just protien... We have kept our buck to doe ratio somewhere around 2-1 bucks in some areas and 1-1 in others.....And we have never shot the biggest buck on the ranch just the oldest ones... I think that is the key... We are watching 3 bucks now that are as good or really close to the one I took this year so season to season we just keep adding feed further away from neighboring ranches to avoid high fencing the other 10 miles :/ .. We kind of pick and choose areas were we take the most bucks and try to watch the ereas the best deer are breeding... May sound silly but its alot of fun trying to figure out a whitetail...This year we took 7 bucks from one stand and none from several others... Its hard for me to figure out how to put a written plan together when mother nature changes every year.... The 500,000 lbs of protien is on around 14000 acres.... so most of it is placed on about 9000 of it inside the ranch as far as possible... We keep a count best we can from the stands seems to be alot better than flying it... We do not try to keep hard records on the fence line areas and ratios there because the surounding areas are on a different management plan that seems to be working for them... But I will say we don't see near the amount or quality on the rim of the ranch so our ratios differ in every thousand acres... Man you got me thinking LOL... Brett


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've hunted the JUNCO and other large well managed properties, I'm always curious as to how many deer per 1000 acres is "average" to harvest. So on all 14000 acres, how many bucks and does did you take this year, other years? I've got 9000 acres in Mexico and as you describe some areas have tons of deer and others less. I enjoyed our conversation earlier this year, I hope to hunt with you guys some time.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DVM97 said:


> I've hunted the JUNCO and other large well managed properties, I'm always curious as to how many deer per 1000 acres is "average" to harvest. So on all 14000 acres, how many bucks and does did you take this year, other years? I've got 9000 acres in Mexico and as you describe some areas have tons of deer and others less. I enjoyed our conversation earlier this year, I hope to hunt with you guys some time.


 _*We figure we took around* *2 bucks per 1000 acres this year total mostly culls and a few trophies ... We shot no does at all... *_


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, thanks


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

juan said:


> Brett you have way too much time on your hands. But you do know how to manage a monster ranch.


Thanks Bro LOL.... Here is a pretty cool pic... Im still going through the season pics... Dot com should have some really good ones Ill get him to post some later ......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> looks like the genes from that big tall 8 that young hunter took this season, no?


Could be ... We have alot of those wide rake horn deer.... I think that little sucker will end up being a pretty nice buck.... I have always been a sucker for those wide flat deer LOL..... Here are a couple more pics The last 3 pics are of more deer we watch at camp....... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

One more for the night ..........


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Where are the big deer pics?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

*Brett*

Interesting information. How many hunters on your 14,000 acres? How many protein stations to feed out 500,000 lbs?

How do you guys manage which deer are shot? Do you do a do not kill list?


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Another question....In the fist set of pics, you have one of a buck and doe " getting busy". I hunt just a little South in Webb and was wondering what date that pic was taken? The full swing rut for us seemed really short this year. Got going strong around the 17 th of December. 

Thanks for any info Brett


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I only have one Question Brett : 
Will you adopt me ? 
Gunna try in give you a call thisafternoon , 
Gordon


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Reel Screamer said:


> Another question....In the fist set of pics, you have one of a buck and doe " getting busy". I hunt just a little South in Webb and was wondering what date that pic was taken? The full swing rut for us seemed really short this year. Got going strong around the 17 th of December.
> 
> Thanks for any info Brett


 That pic was taken on Dec 27th I think... It was hard to put a finger on the rut dates this season... I witnessed 7 bucks mounting does this season my self.... The first one was around the 10th of Dec. and the last one was about the 10th of Jan. Out of the 7 I saw breeding 6 of them were prob 7-9 years old.... Most of the young bucks started later and the oldest bucks were the ones that seemed to be getting the job done.... When I was seeing these older bucks with their does the younger bucks were stacked up around them and being fought off... The buck in that pic is a really nice deer.. We took that pic off the TV at camp one evening he scores in the mid 190s-We had him at 200 early but I dont think he will make it he is 18 points and is about 7 years old... I watched him fight off 3 different bucks for almost 2 hours and when it was time to do his job the other bucks just stood there and watched LOL... I think all ranches are different when it comes to the rut, we let so many bucks live per acre that it seems to go on and on... Almost all of these pics were taken within 1000 acres of our camp... I really enjoy sharing the pics and that what its all about but have to remember we have low fences and I am seeing more feeders along that fence every year and 160+ bucks don't seem to have as long a life spand in those areas:/.... But thats just how it is.... I would say we still have deer breeding today not all of them but prob more than we think.... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

grayson said:


> Interesting information. How many hunters on your 14,000 acres? How many protein stations to feed out 500,000 lbs?
> 
> How do you guys manage which deer are shot? Do you do a do not kill list?


We video all of our bucks before we harvest them... We make a group decision on weather or not we take them and I make the final call... We have junior spots and full trophy spots... We are broke up into 3 pastures, and are thinking about adding a couple of guns to one pasture but not for sure yet, right now we have 10 guns on the ranch... As far as feeders and stations all I can say is ALOT LOL .... The youth hunters we took hunting this year on the Holden Roofing youth hunt giveaway took deer that would fit into our junior member spots ... The lease members picked those deer out for the kids ... If we do lease spots on the pasture we are talking about and you are interested you can reach us at [email protected] Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> Where are the big deer pics?


 Havn't seen any :slimer: LOL... Only lease members get those pics sad2sm... Love the mount on your buck from last year !!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more pics...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

One more...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another pic from this season..


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*deer*



broadonrod said:


> Didn't know that was you my brother LOL... I sent you some pics of deer in another pasture just don't want those up :headknock all these pics are from the safe area of the ranch in the back LOL.... Give me a ring my brother
> and lets grab your brother and go catch a swordfish .........


You got it i'm ready to quit looking at deer atleast for a few days ! i'm lying i could look at them everyday and do living on my ranch in Freer i can confirm the rut this was strange from dec 17 till hell there still chasing does !! this year i'm going to hook up with you and bring my camera and new 1000mm lens and take some pics on your place!! stay in touch bro!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

...Livin' the dream baby, livin' the dream.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

deerslayer64d said:


> I only have one Question Brett :
> Will you adopt me ?
> Gunna try in give you a call thisafternoon ,
> Gordon


Me too !!!

great pics, love the double drop


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

deerdude2000 said:


> You got it i'm ready to quit looking at deer atleast for a few days ! i'm lying i could look at them everyday and do living on my ranch in Freer i can confirm the rut this was strange from dec 17 till hell there still chasing does !! this year i'm going to hook up with you and bring my camera and new 1000mm lens and take some pics on your place!! stay in touch bro!!


 Man I would like to see that lens... We had a blast taking pics this season with the new cameras.... I was going to look into a 500mm Im shooting with a 200mm now.... I still have about 3000 pics I havn't even downloaded yet so get ready to get tired of seein deer pics LOL... Ill give you a holler when we head back down ...... Brett


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I never get tired looking at deer even after helping muy score 100s every year !! i've really gotten into taking pics of deer almost rather shoot them with my camera then a gun!! but that drop tine buck you have would make me drag the ole 7mm-08 out thats on my bucket list a double deoptine and a 30in buck!!! and a book 8pt i have a few that really look promising just have to see what develops!! Can't wait till they drop and start growing again that the best part of raising deer. give me a call when your in the area i'll try to drag muy out of his cave and bring him with me!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

deerdude2000 said:


> I never get tired looking at deer even after helping muy score 100s every year !! i've really gotten into taking pics of deer almost rather shoot them with my camera then a gun!! but that drop tine buck you have would make me drag the ole 7mm-08 out thats on my bucket list a double deoptine and a 30in buck!!! and a book 8pt i have a few that really look promising just have to see what develops!! Can't wait till they drop and start growing again that the best part of raising deer. give me a call when your in the area i'll try to drag muy out of his cave and bring him with me!!!!!


Im ready !!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

A few more...


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> We video all of our bucks before we harvest them... We make a group decision on weather or not we take them and I make the final call... We have junior spots and full trophy spots... We are broke up into 3 pastures, and are thinking about adding a couple of guns to one pasture but not for sure yet, right now we have 10 guns on the ranch... As far as feeders and stations all I can say is ALOT LOL .... The youth hunters we took hunting this year on the Holden Roofing youth hunt giveaway took deer that would fit into our junior member spots ... The lease members picked those deer out for the kids ... If we do lease spots on the pasture we are talking about and you are interested you can reach us at [email protected] Brett


So if one of your hunters videos a deer seen for the first time, is that deer "his" deer from then on? In other words he brings in a video of a buck that is not old enough yet to shoot, does he get first rights to that deer going forward?


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

Brett, the JUNCO which is MLD and 47,000 hi fence acres generally took 2-4 bucks per 1000 acres depending on pasture. I've seen other MLD ranches take as many as 10 bucks per 1000 acres. In almost every case they took one doe per buck as well. This is the first year in many that I've seen some ranches take NO does! I love deer biology and am always curios as to what works where. The biggest advantage you guys have is great location and crazy protein availability for the deer. I'd love to bring one of my boys on a paid hunt with you guys some time. Thanks for sharing these GREAT photos!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

grayson said:


> So if one of your hunters videos a deer seen for the first time, is that deer "his" deer from then on? In other words he brings in a video of a buck that is not old enough yet to shoot, does he get first rights to that deer going forward?


 We have a (0) greed tolerance on our ranch.... We have off limit bucks... Members bring in the videos of deer to put off limits so the deer can reach max. potential... The deer may never grow to the deer that hunter is looking for there for when we feel the deer has maxed out all hunters have the opertunity to hunt that deer if they desire... Each hunter is required to maintain a certain amount of feed stations but may hunt all stands... To say a hunter ( lease member ) can go and video every potential trophy buck on the ranch and put him off limits for them self for the years to come would be a bad deal... Respect to other hunters is one of the keys to a successfull ranch in my opinion... I watched the deer I shot this year for 6 years I can say that nobody on the ranch would have shot that deer do to the restraint and effort I put in to raising that deer, but the 175" droptine deer Mr Gardner shot was at my stand also for 6-7 years and I sent him to my stand to hunt the buck because we all figured he had reached his max potential and a dream buck to mr Gardner... So... Raising big deer take team work when hunting as a group team work is one of the other most important keys also in our program... This will not work with all hunters and this is why we are so selective now on who we put on the ranch as a member... We have gone through many people to find the right group for the ranch, we have caught poachers that were lease members, had members steal blinds, sneak deer out, and so on like anything else it takes time to find the right people to do anything successful.. We are finally there with the great group of familly oriented hunters we have now... One thing I can say is this is a ranch you can raise a buck of a life time and none of our members will shoot it out from under you ... I for one would not have any interest in shooting a deer you have put time, effort and restraint into raising but would be the first one to help you find that sucker if he became an illusive monster...







The goal on our ranch as a team is for everyone on the ranch to kill the best deer of their life and the only ones that didn't get that done this year as lease members were my wife and daughter so that will tell you it doesn't always work out but not from a lack of effort... They are watching 3 bucks at their 3 stands for next year no other members on our place would even want to shoot knowing the effort and restraint they have put into these deer in the past few years.... Bob is watching 2 really nice bucks at his stand that he can't wait to see next year no one would even think about shooting one of them because of his effort... We did see another 100 bucks through out the ranch that all could be monsters next season that I would say have not been watched at any lease members stand on a regular basis so those suckers would be just a big smilling suprise !!!! Too many rules take the fun out of the hunt as far as watching trophy deer but the ones you have everyone must follow... This is the best way I could answer the question you ask sorry so long .... Brett


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*young deer*

Do yall have any young deer on the ranch or are all of your deer born in the 170 class with fully developed antlers?? just asking.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DVM97 said:


> Brett, the JUNCO which is MLD and 47,000 hi fence acres generally took 2-4 bucks per 1000 acres depending on pasture. I've seen other MLD ranches take as many as 10 bucks per 1000 acres. In almost every case they took one doe per buck as well. This is the first year in many that I've seen some ranches take NO does! I love deer biology and am always curios as to what works where. The biggest advantage you guys have is great location and crazy protein availability for the deer. I'd love to bring one of my boys on a paid hunt with you guys some time. Thanks for sharing these GREAT photos!


 I love sharing the pics its a lot of fun taking them and why take them if you can't show them







.. We have a great land owner that has made all this possible and works with us to raise these deer with out the worry of being priced out like many other property owners... We respect their property and they shows the same or more respect to us without that it could not happen..... A great group of hunters is the next key that are all on the same page.... Genetics well we havum







but thats because we havn't shot them out and leave the deer to an older age than most others... Another note to raise deer to the ages we are letting them live to and keeping them on our ranch we have to feed alot so that is a must... We loose some every year but most stay because we provide everything they need and don't have to stray to other ranches.... We are not MLD, we have no introduced genetics, and over 1/2 low fence...I remember before introduced genetics even a big high fenced deer was 170-180 and our goals are to build trophies on this ranch the way it was done alittle bit back in time.. Free range natural monster whitetails are getting harder and harder to come by and it is a blast learning from everyone and new things every year.... Thanks my brother and give me a holler any time... [email protected] ...... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

cpthook said:


> Do yall have any young deer on the ranch or are all of your deer born in the 170 class with fully developed antlers?? just asking.


 We have more deer most would call culls than you would think but a trophy is in the eye of the beholder and I don't think they have ruined the place yet







...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

cpthook said:


> Do yall have any young deer on the ranch or are all of your deer born in the 170 class with fully developed antlers?? just asking.


Plenty of young deer in those photos. Just hard to get past the 170" antlers hanging off their head. 

Brandon


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

couple more pics wish I had my SD card here


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Flight...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Brett,

How old is this guy? I would guess close to 9???


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Brett,
> 
> How old is this guy? I would guess close to 9???


Yes Sr. I would agree... We have watched him at camp for years... He was a 9 point for 3 years then a 15 pt then became a 10 pt and this year an 11 pt .... I'll bet that sucker blows up into a nice buck the next season or 2... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another pic... Im messing with some pics and new computer see if it works :cheers:...... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Pic of Lance one of the 2cool youth hunt winners and a couple more deer..:mpd:


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I just want to say thank you to the Holden family and especially Shayne for going out of their way making me feel welcome to your ranch these last few weeks. I have a great feeling that next year is going to be a blast around camp, and hunting will be over the top. I have hunted in south Texas and Mexico for most of my like and from what I have seen in just two hunts, you have built the best hunting I have ever seen. I am really looking forward to joining the team, and learning a lot from you guys.:cheers:
Carl


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

c1 said:


> I just want to say thank you to the Holden family and especially Shayne for going out of their way making me feel welcome to your ranch these last few weeks. I have a great feeling that next year is going to be a blast around camp, and hunting will be over the top. I have hunted in south Texas and Mexico for most of my like and from what I have seen in just two hunts, you have built the best hunting I have ever seen. I am really looking forward to joining the team, and learning a lot from you guys.:cheers:
> Carl


 Thanks Carl your very kind.... It was great meeting you and can't wait until next season it will be here before you know it !!! Thanks for coming down and helping knock those feeders out too my brother.. You would be welcome as a lease member or not anytime LOL... Like you said I think next season going to be a blast !!!!!!! See ya next week .... Brett :cheers:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

c1 said:


> I just want to say thank you to the Holden family and especially Shayne for going out of their way making me feel welcome to your ranch these last few weeks. I have a great feeling that next year is going to be a blast around camp, and hunting will be over the top. I have hunted in south Texas and Mexico for most of my like and from what I have seen in just two hunts, you have built the best hunting I have ever seen. I am really looking forward to joining the team, and learning a lot from you guys.:cheers:
> Carl


Couldn't say it any better myself. We're happy to be the new guys. Let the hazing begin, or should I say, continue. 

Brandon


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Nice bucks


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Brandon you have a wonderful family.. I just hope you find one as big as your wife deer this season ..... Ill bet she gets your buck next year .... Check this pc out .... Just when you thought deer don't live to 11-12 years old free range:slimer:... This old sucker looked like he knew he was in trouble looking up at that 25' blind . I posted a pic of this deer already but saw this one and had to put it up... If looks could kill LOL........ Brett


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is my favorite Brett. I watched this dude all year. I can't wait to see him next year!

It was a hell of a lot of fun this year!


Bob


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is your wifes buck Brandon... Found one SD card left the others at the office







... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes Sr Bob !!!!!!! Going to be a blast next year !!!!!! Hope that sucker explodes for ya !!!! Brett :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Playing with new toy here are some more...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:ac550: Mad Doe and a deer we call "Spot".....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:mpd:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Brandon you have a wonderful family.. I just hope you find one as big as your wife deer this season ..... Ill bet she gets your buck next year .... Check this pc out .... Just when you thought deer don't live to 11-12 years old free range:slimer:... This old sucker looked like he knew he was in trouble looking up at that 25' blind . I posted a pic of this deer already but saw this one and had to put it up... If looks could kill LOL........ Brett


Brett, notice the lack of hair on the front knees of that old deer. Our biologist mentioned this as a tool for aging awhile back. Hunting south Texas for the last 25 years I'd never noticed this. Around 5 this starts to become evident and becomes more so each year......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> Brett, notice the lack of hair on the front knees of that old deer. Our biologist mentioned this as a tool for aging awhile back. Hunting south Texas for the last 25 years I'd never noticed this. Around 5 this starts to become evident and becomes more so each year......


Yes Sr...That is something we look for and have for the last few years .... Lots of the old bucks knees seem to show swelling I guess from the years of fighting??? I would agree 100% on that... I have seen young bucks with some hair missing there but most have been like you said 5-6 years old... Thats a great point..... We have had a blast taking pics this season wish I had my other SD cards here im getting board LOL.... These pics were all taken in about 2000 acres of the ranch closest to camp while hunting with management hunters.... I have alot of really good ones I will post when I get my other cards and Dotcom get back in town...:smile:... We have 30 trail cam pics out just keeping an eye on things can't wait to check them out.... This has been alot of fun..... Still thinking about filling a couple of spots on one of the pastures I think we are going to just not sure yet Ill let yall know ... We have filled a few spots with 2coolers and looks like it is going to be a fun season !!!!!! Thanks My brother.... Brett


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep on posting, you have some awesome pics. I was out of commission for most of the season due to some mystery medical problem and didn't get to hunt Maverick but the last couple of weeks. Man, you don't appreciate it till you can't do it, trust me. Enjoy every minute!..........keep'em coming!

Bret


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple more.... The last pic is of David one of our Holden Roofing Sales Reps and lease member... This was Davids best deer ever ... Real nice ten pt....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> Keep on posting, you have some awesome pics. I was out of commission for most of the season due to some mystery medical problem and didn't get to hunt Maverick but the last couple of weeks. Man, you don't appreciate it till you can't do it, trust me. Enjoy every minute!..........keep'em coming!
> 
> Bret


Hope all is well now my brother hate to hear you missed that much of season but glad you got to get some hunting in !!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:dance:


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Brett....What age is that deer, standing behind your Buck?.. He looks pretty descent, also..I sure like that pic of: "The Clashing Of The Titans"....Great Pics, Bro.!!*

*..Mark*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> *Brett....What age is that deer, standing behind your Buck?.. He looks pretty descent, also..I sure like that pic of: "The Clashing Of The Titans"....Great Pics, Bro.!!*
> 
> *..Mark*


 That buck is a 7 year old ( I think ) I have watched him at the same stand for about 5 years I guess... I have a video of him fighting 4 bucks in one evening and mounting a doe ....... 2 of the fights were only a couple of sec. but the other 2 were pretty nasty ........ Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another pic from this the season I though was cool.... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ere are a couple more ....







Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*That's a very-cool pic. of that Owl!!....It looks like, he's saying: "You Want Some??....Come-On"!.........lol*


*..Mark*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The buck in the 1st and 2nd pic fell almost 20" this year as a 5 year old... He has broken his left brow 3 years in a row the first week of season :/......


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Brett. 
I just love looking at the pictures from your place and reading the stories. Great thing you did this year also with the youth give-away hunts !! Heck, you could probably make a dent in the feed bill just selling "sitting in the stand for a day with a camera trips" !!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brian P. said:


> Brett.
> I just love looking at the pictures from your place and reading the stories. Great thing you did this year also with the youth give-away hunts !! Heck, you could probably make a dent in the feed bill just selling "sitting in the stand for a day with a camera trips" !!!!


Thanks !!! Here are a couple more... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple more... :spineyes:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brian P. said:


> Brett.
> I just love looking at the pictures from your place and reading the stories. Great thing you did this year also with the youth give-away hunts !! Heck, you could probably make a dent in the feed bill just selling "sitting in the stand for a day with a camera trips" !!!!


 *I think we are going to be donating a photo trip to the ranch for next season lodge , blinds, meals included at the Texas Swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes Benefit" March 24th at Surfside Marina... Prob go in the raffle or live auction.... Thanks Brett*


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

After seeing so many of your posts and beautiful deer all year... I will make a recommendation regarding your pictures. You should try setting your camera to photo in RAW format. I would also suggest using "adobe lightroom" to process the pics and save for posting. The have great subject matter and the resources but the photos could really be better. I am posting this to try and help. Rocking pics. If I can be of assistance send pm to clarify. -Adam


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pictures, they should be dropping them antlers directly.?? Once again some good stock running around there!!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wiredhernandez said:


> After seeing so many of your posts and beautiful deer all year... I will make a recommendation regarding your pictures. You should try setting your camera to photo in RAW format. I would also suggest using "adobe lightroom" to process the pics and save for posting. The have great subject matter and the resources but the photos could really be better. I am posting this to try and help. Rocking pics. If I can be of assistance send pm to clarify. -Adam


 Thanks will do.... I will be the first one to say I have no clue what I am doing with the Camera LOL... I have Capt. Shayne docom and Will Drost on the boat taking pictures with the same cameras and they have it down but I have never taken the time to try and figure out most of what the cameras we are useing are capable of... The opertunity we have to take great pics on the ranch is there Im just lacking the skill :help:... I will give you a shout as soon as we get through with the fishing show Thanks and hope to see ya on the 24th at the benefit :flag:!!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Great pictures, they should be dropping them antlers directly.?? Once again some good stock running around there!!! Very nice indeed.


 Thanks !!! We havn't seen any drop yet but it wont be long... We did set cameras on some sheds at the ranch to see if we have the sticky fingers on the place LOL... Only had one pic of an illegal grabbing one :/ don't think we are getting that one back LOL


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

NP.. if you are using a Canon I can probably give you more direct camera settings pointers.. Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Brett, great pics.
I noticed a few have third beams. On those deer, do they keep them year after year, or is it just a one year anomoly? We were debating that on our lease, split decision.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Josh5 said:


> Brett, great pics.
> I noticed a few have third beams. On those deer, do they keep them year after year, or is it just a one year anomoly? We were debating that on our lease, split decision.


I have seen a couple that have kept them... Most don't from what we see... I think most are injured during the rut at the base the year before or while in velvet... Just guessing... I noticed a buck during the rut that had an infection at the base of his horn at the end of season a couple of years ago it was pretty bad and the last 2 seasons he has had triple beams on that side one about 6" and one about 14" this past season... We had around 8-10 bucks this past season that had double beams some of them just 6 -8" but we saw alot... I think all of them are injuries that were not healed during the horn growth... Once again just a guess... :question:


----------

